# Vicious pit bull!!!!



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hes so mean and vicious!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Explain how he's mean and vicious .


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Mila mommy x10 said:


> Explain how he's mean and vicious .


I believe the op meant that as a figure of speech. Not seriously saying his dog is mean and vicious.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it was a joke poking at the people who bash pitbulls and the bully breeds

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> I think it was a joke poking at the people who bash pitbulls and the bully breeds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww..look at the little puppy teeth


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rlopez1200 said:


> This lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Why?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Why what?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I put this pic on facebook and everyone was like, oh he looks mean, hes gonna be a monster when hes older, blah blah....

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

That's crazy. He's a puppy playing. Monster!! Lol he looks like a baby. Those are his puppy teeth right?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes! Hes only 5 months lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

I see some big boy teeth coming in!


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to find a puppy tooth. It's like they disappear.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

I found 2 lol








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm so jealous!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

My husband just found one of hers!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lady Tooth!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww so cute! lol Love itty bitty baby teeth. lol


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know!!! I'm so excited!! Lol it's like your child's first tooth!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol nice!!! Im saving mine!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh we are too! Of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babygirl~bootsie<3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bootsie is just shy of 9mo & she spit out most of her baby teeth, once she seen us "awe" over one & pick it up. I kept every one we found in a ziploc bag. lol Your pic reminds me a lot of Bootsie. Gotta LOVE the vicious pics when they're laying on their back too!!


----------

